# Tire size-Stock Eco rims



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Raman360 said:


> Alright guys, sorry but im completely brainless when it comes to tires/wheels.
> Basically, i have my old winter tires off of my old BMW (sold it- stupid maintenance and problems) and for the few weeks i used them for last year, they were amazing. So I want to use them on my 2012 Cruze Eco. Im wondering if they'll fit on my stock cruze rims, i believe the size for the rim is 17 x 7. The tire size is 205/50-17.


That will be too small. The stock size is a 215/55/17. That tire is a whole 1.1" smaller in diameter. 

It would technically fit, but it will throw off your speedometer a bit at a minimum.


----------



## Raman360 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, so technically would that lower my car by an inch as well? By minumum do you mean that would be the least of my worries if i followed through with using those tires? Like what other consequences could happen?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Raman360 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, so technically would that lower my car by an inch as well? By minumum do you mean that would be the least of my worries if i followed through with using those tires? Like what other consequences could happen?


Well, here's what happens. The tire will fit on the rim, and your car would be lowered by .6 inches, since 1.2" is the total change in diameter.

The stock tire at 26.3" in diameter will have a circumference of 82.6". 
The smaller tire at 25.1" in diameter will have a circumference of 78.8". 

With the stock tire, you would make 767 revolutions per mile. 
With the smaller tire, you would make 804 revolutions per mile. 

The difference there is 4.8% more revolutions. Your fuel economy would drop a bit because your tire size is smaller than it needs to be, thereby increasing RPMs while cruising. The wheel gaps will also look a bit too large and the tires won't really fit the wheel arches well. It will probably look odd. 

All in all, the consequences aren't significant, but I wouldn't go with a tire quite that small. 

Not sure why you'd want to run the stock Eco wheels in the winter anyway. You're bound to get them scratched or messed up in some way, and they aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## Raman360 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome, i think il just get new ones. i just put the old ones up for sale. Thanks you so much for all the information.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Raman360 said:


> Awesome, i think il just get new ones. i just put the old ones up for sale. Thanks you so much for all the information.


Glad I could help. Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

i've just been doing all my winter tire research and finally made my purchase (x-ice 3's)

after speaking with dealership are tire centers, for the eco you want to drop down to 215/60/16. almost exact same diameter (same size as cruze LT). the difference in price between the 16 and 17" is $30-50 per tire.

also, good luck find a 17" steel rim with the cruze bolt pattern.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't believe the Miata tire size calculator tool is still up. Check it out; gives a good way to figure out equivalent tire sizes:

Tire size calculator


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> i've just been doing all my winter tire research and finally made my purchase (x-ice 3's)
> 
> after speaking with dealership are tire centers, for the eco you want to drop down to 215/60/16. almost exact same diameter (same size as cruze LT). the difference in price between the 16 and 17" is $30-50 per tire.
> 
> also, good luck find a 17" steel rim with the cruze bolt pattern.


Why find a 17" steel rim? Why not just find a 16" steel rim for winter use and buy 16" tires? There's really no point to it.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why find a 17" steel rim? Why not just find a 16" steel rim for winter use and buy 16" tires? There's really no point to it.



thats exactly what i was saying. there is no point. why pay an extra $30-50 per tire when not only is there no benefit but it is next to impossible to find a 17" steel rim with the cruzes bolt pattern.
which is why I dropped to the dealer recommended 215/60/16


----------



## ECOcentric (Aug 12, 2014)

Smaller tire diameter will slightly improve acceleration, will reduce rotating mass, and will also mildly improve handling because of a smaller diameter sidewall. With the tire combo you mentioned though, you won't have as large a contact patch so that would probably hurt traction a little bit, unless it's a softer compound.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

On my previous car i changed the tire size from the original size.I did not notice any difference in the speedometer,also checked it with the GPS,but the total mileage count was different vs correct tire size.


----------



## Windknot (Mar 9, 2015)

Howdy all - I'm going to resurrect this old thread - hopefully there's nothing newer - I freely admit I did not do a search on the site - I found this thread via Google 

I've been a registered user since I got my 2011 Cruze Eco last spring and now as winter approaches, I might want to consider some snow tires for the car. 

Like the original poster, I know nothing of cars, wheels, rims, sizes etc - so please understand I'm a totally helpless - so please...be gentle. 

My stock tires/rims on my ECO are 215/55R17's and the bolt pattern is 5x105 right? And from what I've read here on Cruze Talk - the 17" rims are a PITA to find and are spendy. 

Did I read correctly that it would be OK if I found a set of 215/60R16 snow tires and bought the much less expensive 16" steel cruze rims and put them on my ECO for the winter? It wont hurt my car any? Again - I know it sounds stupid - but I really dont know? 

Any help would be appreciated - 

Sean


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your question is hardly stupid and is actually quite legit.

The 16" combination you are considering will work just fine on your Cruze......your question likely helped others wanting to ask.

Rob


----------

